# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  valore beni strumentali

## maoaps

Trovandomi a compilare i quadro f degli studi di settore alla voce "valore beni strumentali" e leggendo le istruzioni mi è venuto di istinto iscrivere il costo d'acquisto dei beni (autoveicolo) come riportato dalla fattura.
Leggendo su questo forum ho trovato qualcuno che affermava l'iscrizione del valore considerato l'abbattimento percentuale utilizzato per le spese e gli ammortamenti. A mio avviso non sono riuscito a trovare conforto in ciò anche se la reputo giusta ai fini fiscali. E' pur vero che gli articoli 64,102,102 bis ,164 fanno riferimento a spese per beni ed autoveicoli.
Credo però che il "valore fiscale" abbia riguardo solo nel caso di superamento del limite riconosciuto ai fini dell'ammortamento anche se rileva anche ai fini delle spese per manutenzione e delle plusvalenze.
Nessuno sa fornirmi una siegazione fondata su pezze d'appoggio sostanziose? Circolari, articoli etc.. sono graditi..anche pareri e raffronti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Quel "qualcuno" che ha detto questa cosa ti risponde  :Smile:  
In fine dei conti, non è cambiato nulla rispetto a Unico 06. Cioè, l'anno scorso, mi pare che le autovetture rilevassero per il loro 50% (o 80%), e nel limite dei vecchi 35 (o 80) milioni di (amate) lire.
Quindi, se quest'anno il 50% è diventato 0% (o 25%), perchè mai dovremmo applicare un criterio diverso ? 
saluti   

> Trovandomi a compilare i quadro f degli studi di settore alla voce "valore beni strumentali" e leggendo le istruzioni mi è venuto di istinto iscrivere il costo d'acquisto dei beni (autoveicolo) come riportato dalla fattura.
> Leggendo su questo forum ho trovato qualcuno che affermava l'iscrizione del valore considerato l'abbattimento percentuale utilizzato per le spese e gli ammortamenti. A mio avviso non sono riuscito a trovare conforto in ciò anche se la reputo giusta ai fini fiscali. E' pur vero che gli articoli 64,102,102 bis ,164 fanno riferimento a spese per beni ed autoveicoli.
> Credo però che il "valore fiscale" abbia riguardo solo nel caso di superamento del limite riconosciuto ai fini dell'ammortamento anche se rileva anche ai fini delle spese per manutenzione e delle plusvalenze.
> Nessuno sa fornirmi una siegazione fondata su pezze d'appoggio sostanziose? Circolari, articoli etc.. sono graditi..anche pareri e raffronti.

----------


## nuvola

..salve, mi aggancio a questo topic perchè tratta lo stesso argomento che mi riguarda. Vorrei sapere se nel valore dei beni strumentali degli studi vanno inseriti anche i costi d'impianto e le manutenzioni locali, lavori locale ecc.. sia che siano interamente ammortizzati che no.. grazie..

----------


## danilo sciuto

NOn mi risulta che le cosiddette  "spese pluriennali" vadano inserite tra i beni strumentali degli studi di settore. 
ciao   

> ..salve, mi aggancio a questo topic perchè tratta lo stesso argomento che mi riguarda. Vorrei sapere se nel valore dei beni strumentali degli studi vanno inseriti anche i costi d'impianto e le manutenzioni locali, lavori locale ecc.. sia che siano interamente ammortizzati che no.. grazie..

----------


## maoaps

dato per buono che inserirò il valore del costo storico secondo l'aliquota fiscale del 25 /0/80% vorrei sapere se secondo voi per un agente di commercio ( auto con 80%) posso considerare l'auto ad uso promiscuo o con utilizzo parziale ed abbattere l'importo dell'80% per esempio della metà portando quindi il valore del bene strumentale al 32% del costo storico e di pari passo tutti i relativi costi o se l'abbattimento dell'80% tiene già conto di ciò e quindi decidere se inserire o meno il bene negli strumentali portando in deduzione tutti i costi relativi o se lasciarlo fuori.
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

La percentuale dell'80% non ammette prove contrarie, nè in più, nè in meno. 
saluti   

> dato per buono che inserirò il valore del costo storico secondo l'aliquota fiscale del 25 /0/80% vorrei sapere se secondo voi per un agente di commercio ( auto con 80%) posso considerare l'auto ad uso promiscuo o con utilizzo parziale ed abbattere l'importo dell'80% per esempio della metà portando quindi il valore del bene strumentale al 32% del costo storico e di pari passo tutti i relativi costi o se l'abbattimento dell'80% tiene già conto di ciò e quindi decidere se inserire o meno il bene negli strumentali portando in deduzione tutti i costi relativi o se lasciarlo fuori.
> grazie

----------


## stqr

Mi riallaccio all'intervento di Danilo Sciuto riportato in precedenza: perchè scrive che le spese pluriennali non vanno indicate nel computo dei beni strumentali per gli studi di settore quando le istruzioni riportano testualmente "il valore dei beni strumentali va ottenuto sommando il costo storico . . . . . . dei beni materiali e immateriali escluso l'avviamento"?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo quello che ho detto: c'è differenza tra spese pluriennali e immobilizzazioni immateriali: l'utente parlava proprio delle prime, che quindi non vanno considerate. 
ciao   

> Mi riallaccio all'intervento di Danilo Sciuto riportato in precedenza: perchè scrive che le spese pluriennali non vanno indicate nel computo dei beni strumentali per gli studi di settore quando le istruzioni riportano testualmente "il valore dei beni strumentali va ottenuto sommando il costo storico . . . . . . dei beni materiali e immateriali escluso l'avviamento"?

----------

